# cage size question



## scfarmboy

hi i was wanting to know what size cages would i need to make for californian rabbits  so what im asking is what size should  i make my buck and jr or non bred doe cages how big sould i make my cages for bred does and what is a good  size for a grow out cage   thanks  and this is a great site and im looking forward to makeing friends and leraning new things


----------



## rickerra

Welcome to BYH!

I've been reading a lot of material on raising meet rabbits... so I can only pass along what I've learned through study... not experience.  I'm getting my first meat rabbits in the next week or so.

The Med/Large sized breeds like the Californians and New Zealands can live in 24" x 24" floor space cages... and many folks use these sizes... but most recommend 6 square feet of floor space.  So 24" x 36" or even the slightly larger 30" x 36" cages.

Cages 30" x 36" x 18"(high) seem to be good sizes, especially for does with litters. Bucks and juniors could be kept in smaller cages since they are living solo.  But many folks settle on one cage size so they can move the rabbits around to different cages as needed.

Cheers!


----------



## norcal

I cannot reach into any of our big cages, my arms are sooo short.  I am really ready to design a long narrow cage w/ multiple doors so I can reach in better.  

Our hutch that we got for free has a large door in the middle & it's a taller cage, so it's easier to access.   It's rectangle probably about 4' x 2'.  It is our bucks palace, but it's probably not as predator proof as I would like, the side wire is too big.   

Just thoughts & ideas.


----------



## rickerra

I will say... now that I have rabbits (2yo) in the actual cages I built... that 30" x 36" x 20"high cages are plenty huge for the medium 8-10# rabbits.

I can see why folks like the larger size for does with litters and a nest box.  Plenty of room.  The guy I bought my trio from only had them in 24"x24"x18" cages... and they did fine in them.  Now they have room to run laps! haha... as I try to pet them!

I used one of my cages and put 2 dividers in it... making 30"x12" spaces to hold the buns on the trip home.  Worked great... except didn't fit in my car... had to take the jeep.  Haha.

I just got my feed holes cut to mount them properly.  And now I'm deciding on how big of a door hole to cut out.   The tops of the cages are currently open so I reach in from above and I keep plywood on top to prevent escape.  Although it's hard to image these chunky buns jumping out... but I bet they could if scared or something.

Just more rambling thoughts I had about cages.

Cheers!


----------



## oneacrefarm

scfarmboy said:
			
		

> hi i was wanting to know what size cages would i need to make for californian rabbits  so what im asking is what size should  i make my buck and jr or non bred doe cages how big sould i make my cages for bred does and what is a good  size for a grow out cage   thanks  and this is a great site and im looking forward to makeing friends and leraning new things


We have 30" deep by 36" wide by 18" tall for our breeding does. Buck/growout cages are 24" deep by 30" wide by 18" tall. Just make sure that you give yourself big door openings, big enough to accommodate what ever nestbox you will be using. Also, if you can put the door in the middle of the front panel, you will reach the back corners on both sides more easily.

Shannon


----------



## hoodat

norcal said:
			
		

> I cannot reach into any of our big cages, my arms are sooo short.  I am really ready to design a long narrow cage w/ multiple doors so I can reach in better.
> 
> Our hutch that we got for free has a large door in the middle & it's a taller cage, so it's easier to access.   It's rectangle probably about 4' x 2'.  It is our bucks palace, but it's probably not as predator proof as I would like, the side wire is too big.
> 
> Just thoughts & ideas.


If you design your cages with a slanted front and put the door there you will be able to reach in easier.


----------



## missfire

Mine are all wire, 24" deep x 30 wide x 18" tall, 4 to a row of 12' each row faces another row so when I take out the kits for grow out all I have to do is take out of Doe's cage-turn around and put in grow out pen. Auto water & feed. All have drop down doors 20" wide x 14" tall. 
I have around 40 total I say around because some were due last night and I have not checked yet. 

All New Zealand Whites.


----------

